# Standard run in class tonight



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Made a deal with a chick in class that I'd record her runs if she records mine. Win-win! So here's a short video of tonight's Standard run in class tonight. I put most of my comments in the video itself, though I will repeat a few of them here:


Yeah, we need to work our start line stays. I mean, she's not _bad_- but it could be a lot better...
I think Pimg has a hot spot. I got some Vetericyn in the mail, but I have to be honest- I REALLY don't want to shave a spot on her hip. 
The first half of the run was great, I think. We had a nice lead out, she stayed on course, and she was very fast through the chute- something we haven't seen in practice in quite a while.
Although she knocked that bar turning onto the teeter- stop the video and check out a few frames prior. She is absolutely, 100% spot on- extremely tight, and anticipating the turn. I'm in love, and have no issue with the tail slap (not sure how I could fix that anyway)
First time I've ever rear-crossed a teeter. We don't yet have a 2o/2o so a front cross is out of the picture. I didn't want to rear cross the jump after the teeter either since it would likely pull her onto the A-Frame.
Poor weave poles, but I am rushing it asking her to do 12 poles. Even with messing up, you can see she doesn't have her usual drive through them!

Ok, well I guess I had a lot to say... haha. Enjoy the video!





Oh yeah- the jumps are set to 16" for practice.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She looks great! Nice facility too


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Well done!

Hey, she didn't take that off course purple jump at the end because you have been a consistant trainer. There was NOTHING about your body position and running line after the weaves that 'should' have pushed her away (flicked?) her from you to that purple jump. Would have also made her change leads and, once again where YOU were and running had her on the lead to stay on course, and with you. Look at her head from the weave to the next set of jumps, it's turned to you.

You are both doing really well so keep up the good work. One thing to work on because it will make your runs much faster (and have helped with that off course jump at the end...) when you are just running forward with Pimg and she should just take the jump in front of her (so no crosses are occuring that need a lead change and handling) is to run like a 'normal' person *with both arms pumping up and down.*

I mean like how you'd just run down the street or a basketball court or at a soccer game. 

When we start in agility, with just one piece of equipment at a time that we are having to 'show' our dogs with our hand/arm, we get into an automatic habit of then keeping the hand/arm closest to the dog extended out during an entire run. Truthfully, there is zero information in that arm IF you are just running straight. Your dog should learn when you are running like a real person, they just keep taking what's in front of them.

Our arms are SUPPOSED to give information. So when they see our arm move (like when you pulled your hand in and Pimg followed it and went around the jump) that shows exactly how valuable our hands/arms are. The dogs ARE watching. Without an extended arm that our dog feels they have to keep an eye on, if we just RUN then they can focus on driving ahead and their line.

But then when we DO put up an arm it has real meaning. We are sending them out, or away or here comes a cross!

Watch this run from Susan Garrett. Because it's a hard USDAA course, she has to have her arm out much of the time but it IS to show which jump and direct the dog out and away to the proper jump. All those dratted 'off course' jumps have to be avoided so she is having to point. 

But watch from 39 sec where there is a line she can just drive until she has to make sure the dog takes the far end of the tunnel. Her arms are BOTH just pumping to get the speed and show the dog 'JUST GO'. Same with at the very end after the weaves, she just GOES.





 
My instructor is always 'yelling' to me about this (I also bend over on the course at times) so am trying to do better.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Wow- thanks MRL- that video is a perfect example of exactly what you described! I am going to work on this! Funny- my instructor is always telling us to "paint the line." I can see from your description and from that SG video on why this isn't always necessary (and like in my case- can be detrimental). Awesome info!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> One thing to work ... is to run like a 'normal' person


Hey, by the way- I resemble that comment!! :rofl:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo said:


> Hey, by the way- I resemble that comment!! :rofl:


Hey, if my trainer can yell at me to run 'normal' I felt I could certainly pass her good (and too often ignored) advice on to others!!! :wub:


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

That looks like so much fun! I seriously need to get Shasta's issues resolved so we can try it!


----------

